# Share Your Superdrol Experiences



## Dr Gearhead

Got some Shark Labs Superdrol on order so looking to hear people's experiences.

What doses did you run, what were your results and learnings etc.

All the reading I've done indicates lethargy can be a big issue so any tips for combating this would be good.

Thanks


----------



## HammerHarris

Going back couple of years but ctd labs and then dragon nutrition. .. awsome stuff


----------



## sh4n3

I think it's prob one of the best orals, even on it's own I had good results

ran it for 4 weeks started on 20mg went up to 30 for last week


----------



## IronJohnDoe

I did run superdrol many times over the years, always had insane pumps in the gym, all day pumped, extra strength, weight increase, lean gains, extra aggression /focus in the gym, general awesome feelings. (but you gotta consider that most of the times I run sd with testosterone)

atm I'm on 750mg test e and 20mg of sd ed and I feel awesome!

However if you not using any sort of test with it, be careful because it can make you feel very lazy and drowsy most of the times, also have some taurine on hand just in case of back pumps.

and obviously an ai is always good to have


----------



## BULK

Did 4 weeks on test cycle, made me lethargic but morning dose taken with 200mg of caffeine tablets did the trick, made me solid more than owt else . Acne was bad too. Ups out weigh the downs , will defo run again.


----------



## Dr Gearhead

IronJohnDoe said:


> I did run superdrol many times over the years, always had insane pumps in the gym, all day pumped, extra strength, weight increase, lean gains, extra aggression /focus in the gym, general awesome feelings. (but you gotta consider that most of the times I run sd with testosterone)
> 
> atm I'm on 750mg test e and 20mg of sd ed and I feel awesome!
> 
> However if you not using any sort of test with it, be careful because it can make you feel very lazy and drowsy most of the times, also have some taurine on hand just in case of back pumps.
> 
> and obviously an ai is always good to have


 I'm on 250mg test a week at the moment, I use 5g taurine daily, do you think that's enough ?


----------



## barksie

Never ran this compound, always tren mast and test, is this stuff worth trying out!


----------



## sh4n3

barksie said:


> Never ran this compound, always tren mast and test, is this stuff worth trying out!


 Yes I would say so


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Dr Gearhead said:


> I'm on 250mg test a week at the moment, I use 5g taurine daily, do you think that's enough ?


 You will feel if is enough, if you start to feel tired and lethargic and with low sex drive than definitely up the dosage. I'm on 750 of test (which is a huge dosage by the way) because is not my first cycle and as I got more than a few cycles under my belt probably my body needs more nowadays.

But I am not an expert I talk for personal experience and that is what I would do if I was feeling that would not be enough.

However you should be able to gain a lot with proper diet and training on 250 of test and 20mg ed of sd


----------



## IronJohnDoe

If the question was about the taurine than again, I normally take at least 1-2 g of it with a 10mg sd dose, it works for me, if you feel back pumps it means you'll need to up your taurine, imo 5g a day of taurine is plenty


----------



## silver

Used iron laby methyl-s years ago and added nearly a stone in 4 weeks. Currently using it on my cut, 1 week in and the pumps are absolutely brutal ...... I love it haha


----------



## Baka

used it for 4 days , felt sooo lethargic i had to stop , and i'm on 500mg of test .

When you re too tired to even go to gym , it's not worth it.. i was taking 20mg .

I guess it's because it's hard on the liver/body it make you feel like s**t , not because you're shutdown because even with 500mg of test you ll feel lethargic


----------



## Fluke82

Finished 20mg ED for 25 days f shark labs a month ago.

100% gtg, put on 15lbs, looked great on it.

sides were back pumps and lethargy but you can deal with that for a few weeks. Appetite took a bit too.

fave oral by far over dbol and var which I've used before.

Thinking of running another two weeks to end bulk on a high before an immediate cut


----------



## Baka

Drogon said:


> Finished 20mg ED for 25 days f shark labs a month ago.
> 
> 100% gtg, put on 15lbs, looked great on it.
> 
> sides were back pumps and lethargy but you can deal with that for a few weeks. Appetite took a bit too.
> 
> fave oral by far over dbol and var which I've used before.
> 
> Thinking of running another two weeks to end bulk on a high before an immediate cut


 how much test were you using with it ?

I felt lethargy in the first days at 20mg on 500mf of test , i guess it's du to liver toxicity?

And was it very lean gains or it can be wet ?


----------



## Fluke82

Baka said:


> how much test were you using with it ?
> 
> I felt lethargy in the first days at 20mg on 500mf of test , i guess it's du to liver toxicity?
> 
> And was it very lean gains or it can be wet ?


 200mg test. Wasn't enough but didn't want to up it. I don't like going over 250mg test with anything, jus let introduce other compounds...

very lean yes. I looked leaner after adding the 15ish lbs than before.

Unfortuantley two days after finishing I have trained twice in 25 days and am 9lbs down. :lol: . Still on 175mg test tho so hoping it's mostly water/glycogen with maybe a few lbs lost.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Ran sd for 24 days 20/30/30 best oral I've used yet.


----------



## Baka

Drogon said:


> 200mg test. Wasn't enough but didn't want to up it. I don't like going over 250mg test with anything, jus let introduce other compounds...
> 
> very lean yes. I looked leaner after adding the 15ish lbs than before.
> 
> Unfortuantley two days after finishing I have trained twice in 25 days and am 9lbs down. :lol: . Still on 175mg test tho so hoping it's mostly water/glycogen with maybe a few lbs lost.


 must be hard to lose that amount of weight after a cycle :/

I'm going to try it again at 10mg first , really hope the lethargy won't fock me this time


----------



## Baka

Ross1991 said:


> Ran sd for 24 days 20/30/30 best oral I've used yet.


 lethargy problems? or BP?

Did you get leaner on it?


----------



## AestheticManlet

Baka said:


> lethargy problems? or BP?
> 
> Did you get leaner on it?


 I got lethargy issues around day 20 ish it's why I stopped a little early as it was affecting workouts, but no other sides really. Made me drier and muscles were fuller, appetite increased a lot, seen some strength gains but I was already mid-way through test and tren cycle before adding it in.


----------



## Fluke82

Baka said:


> must be hard to lose that amount of weight after a cycle :/
> 
> I'm going to try it again at 10mg first , really hope the lethargy won't fock me this time


 Meh it's okay. I'm blasting and cruising bud.

Like i say, I'll be getting bloods done next week and if all good, will re-run two weeks to put on a few lbs, then onto tren for a two month cut


----------



## meekdown

Can anyone recommend a lab of online shop for sdrol? Seems to go down well


----------



## AestheticManlet

meekdown said:


> Can anyone recommend a lab of online shop for sdrol? Seems to go down well


 I used this http://www.bodyconsciousuk.com/superdrol-x-100-capsules/

People also rate http://shark-labs.com/product/super-sd/

Both legit IMO, same price really.


----------



## sh4n3

meekdown said:


> Can anyone recommend a lab of online shop for sdrol? Seems to go down well


 jw supplements


----------



## meekdown

Cheers chaps!


----------



## 38945

Didn't agree with me so don't really rate it.

Slight strength increase, sore heads, hair falling out and lethargy.


----------



## Baka

RS86 said:


> Didn't agree with me so don't really rate it.
> 
> Slight strength increase, sore heads, hair falling out and lethargy.


 Were you using test?

Lethargy is a bitch , i'm going to try again SD at 20mg/day and see how it goes .


----------



## 38945

Baka said:


> Were you using test?
> 
> Lethargy is a bitch , i'm going to try again SD at 20mg/day and see how it goes .


 No. Most likely my biggest mistake lethargy-wise.

Used to use a lot of diff PHs without Test. Never again.


----------



## Baka

RS86 said:


> No. Most likely my biggest mistake lethargy-wise.
> 
> Used to use a lot of diff PHs without Test. Never again.


 Same here.

But even with test , 4 days on SD i had baad lethargy so i stopped.(almost 2 months ago)

I think it's du to liver toxicity not shut down , i'm on 500mg pharma test


----------



## ILLBehaviour

I managed 2 weeks on it, appetite suffered and lethargy was there, felt pretty s**t in the second week and it seemed to spike my bp.

bit pissed because so many ppl rate it, toying with the idea of adding it back I and giving it another go.


----------



## superdrol

@SharkLabs are gtg, just about to start on it again once shoulder is sorted... Can't wait!!


----------



## barksie

damn, i got enlarged prostate and shark labs site is saying it a no go, think it also puts your bad cholesterol through the roof, mine is high already so im double screwed


----------



## Baka

dem PHs make my nipple puffy like s**t , so ugly


----------



## sh4n3

barksie said:


> damn, i got enlarged prostate and shark labs site is saying it a no go, think it also puts your bad cholesterol through the roof, mine is high already so im double screwed


 You wanna get that in check if you gonna be taking oral steroids, they bad for cholesterol.


----------



## barksie

sh4n3 said:


> You wanna get that in check if you gonna be taking oral steroids, they bad for cholesterol.


 its slowly going down, due to 11 months on the tren train, i will wait til it normal and might give superdrol a try


----------



## Jj1

A couple years back I did 20mg a day for four weeks on maintenance cals pumps were great,put on 2lb lol, never felt that s**t in my whole life the lethargy put me off of it I still got a whole tub lol this was a stupid sd only cycle though


----------



## barksie

just looked on jw supps site and they do superdrol mixed with tren, foook!!! whats that gonna do to ya, guess you will feel like superman til your liver turns to jelly

ADVANCED USERS ONLY - *Genetic Rebuild Supplements* bring you *Lean Mass,* an extremely powefull stack of *Superdrol* and *Tren* (19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione) providing extreme strength and lean muscle muscle gains in a product not seen before.


----------



## Dr Gearhead

Cheers to all for your input. Got my SD today, prob gonna start beginning of Feb for a 2 week kick starter, I'll report back


----------



## Baka

barksie said:


> just looked on jw supps site and they do superdrol mixed with tren, foook!!! whats that gonna do to ya, guess you will feel like superman til your liver turns to jelly
> 
> ADVANCED USERS ONLY - *Genetic Rebuild Supplements* bring you *Lean Mass,* an extremely powefull stack of *Superdrol* and *Tren* (19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione) providing extreme strength and lean muscle muscle gains in a product not seen before.


 dat's crazy..


----------



## b0t13

barksie said:


> just looked on jw supps site and they do superdrol mixed with tren, foook!!! whats that gonna do to ya, guess you will feel like superman til your liver turns to jelly
> 
> ADVANCED USERS ONLY - *Genetic Rebuild Supplements* bring you *Lean Mass,* an extremely powefull stack of *Superdrol* and *Tren* (19-norandrosta-4,9-diene-3,17-dione) providing extreme strength and lean muscle muscle gains in a product not seen before.


It's a different type of tren, not as drastic as the injectable version

You still look awesome and dry running them together though ^^


----------



## barksie

b0t13 said:


> It's a different type of tren, not as drastic as the injectable version
> 
> You still look awesome and dry running them together though ^^


 Well mine came in the post today , I'm feeling greedy too


----------

